# Pup will not leave wife alone



## Scottzilla1 (Jun 6, 2018)

our 4 month old (Groot) has developed some sort of fixation for my wife. We've only had him for about a month and a half and during the last 3 weeks or so, he has developed some sort of bond with my wife that is getting to the point of annoyance.
I work from home so I am with him almost 24/7 where as my wife is away from home working 8-10 hours each day. We are great together during the day but when my wife gets home, he attaches himself to her and will not let her out of his sight to the point of getting under her feet at times. She can't take 2 steps away from him without him having to be where ever she is. Only once in a while during the hours she is home will he be ok with her being out of sight and that doesn't last very long until he goes looking for her.
During the day, several times a day I am able to play with him and spend time working on commands. Is this a temporary thing or do you think he will grow out of it over time. Also, he has a habit of play biting her almost constantly. Not so much with me but sometimes. She is having to correct him almost constantly.
any ideas are welcome.
--Scott


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Do you take him on fun walks and outdoor adventures?


----------



## Scottzilla1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Not sure what that has to do with the attachment to my wife but yes.
We train with trainer once a week as well. We are both a part of his learning.
He currently gets very over stimulated when introduced to new dogs, but that is going to be addressed in training.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Scottzilla1 said:


> Not sure what that has to do with the attachment to my wife but yes.
> We train with trainer once a week as well. We are both a part of his learning.
> He currently gets very over stimulated when introduced to new dogs, but that is going to be addressed in training.


It's about building a bond with your dog. If hes not interested in you, only in her, maybe you need to be more interesting


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It sounds to me like your wife is a "novelty" who comes and goes -- and changes his routine.


You, on the other hand, are available all the time - you do not vanish to then reappear --- so, yes, boring compared to your wife who is a rare thing.


I think this is pretty normal


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

'I work from home so I am with him almost 24/7 where as my wife is away from home working 8-10 hours each day.'

I'm just guessing, but I think your pup considers your wife the new high end stiletto and you are the comfortable docksider. With her leaving everyday, the homecoming is exciting. You, well, you're always there.

I would crate him in another room for a few hours while I worked, tend to his bathroom needs and back to the crate until work is done. Then take him out for a rowdy game of ball and a little training. He'll learn to appreciate your attention more. I won't guarantee that he won't fawn all over your wife when she gets home, but he will likely show more appreciation for you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Agree that the pup needs time out every day....otherwise you create a dog who could end up with separation anxiety. I have a young pup right now who SCREAMS anytime she is left in a crate in a room alone, even to sleep....she HAS to be in the same room as me....she is quiet in the crate in my truck, and ends up fine when I am out of the house too...I am able to take her to work with me, but still leave her home in a crate or kennel a few days a week just so she does NOT get too dependent on me....

He should be crated part of the time your wife is home...he needs to understand being with you (collectively) is a privilege...feed in crate, give a bone and leave him alone for several hours each day and evening.

Lee


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It is not uncommon for a GSD to have a favorite person - even from a young age. Some here deny it, but in my experience, my female shepherds have idolized my husband. I do everything for the dogs. In spite of that, the girls worship the ground my husband walks on. I actually find it amusing and am not bothered by it. My husband eats it up. lol!


----------



## Scottzilla1 (Jun 6, 2018)

I appreciate what you're saying but crating is not an option. We've tried several times to no avail. He goes into hysterics if left in the crate for more than a couple of mins without sight of either one of us. The last time we tried it at night and he was inconsolable for just over 3 hrs we let it go and he never gave up the hysterical yelping. The only time he was quiet was when he decided to chew up his crate pad for just over a minute at a time. The first few nights of crate training went pretty well but the last time was just ridiculous. It's almost as if something was terrorizing him the last night we tried. Now the only time he goes to crate is when we both have to leave and can't take him with us and it's never more than 2 hrs at a time. This has stumped his trainer as well. 
He's a great pup otherwise and learns really quickly just not on these 2 subjects and only with my wife. Oh! I forgot to mention that whenever my wife and I show any affection to one another (hugs, Kisses, arm around each other) he seems jealous and physically separates us. It was funny at first, but it's getting annoying as well.

During the day he naps a lot until I am off work around 2pm especially after breakfast and during the heat of the day. After work is when he is able to get most of his exercise and training. He has many toy options and a giant KONG that he plays with and he keeps busy. But when she gets home all bets are off.

We absolutely LOVE this dog and will never give him up it's just these little things that somehow got out of hand.


----------



## Scottzilla1 (Jun 6, 2018)

I am not bothered by it either and think it is funny to a point. It's when my wife get's upset is when I get concerned and wonder what we could be doing collectively that might cause this.


----------



## Scottzilla1 (Jun 6, 2018)

You mis-understand cloudpump . Our dog loves us both and has bonded with me and her very well. It's as if he respects me but not my wife. He comes and greets me tail a wagging whenever I leave and come home so might I suggest that you re-think what you imply in your responses rather than be condescending. Maybe I should be more interesting...Really? That's your advice?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You are going to have to be no nonsense serious but calm about him not wanting you two to hug, etc. Crating with you two in the same room is calm? Good place to start. then leave the room for 2 minutes. If he starts pitching a fit to be let out, sit quietly in front of the crate. Soon as he stops long enough to take a breath, praise and let him out. And you can play crate games so it becomes more than containment. Maybe he sees it as punishment. 
https://susangarrettdogagility.com/2011/01/crate-games-and-the-question-of-value/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Scottzilla1 said:


> I appreciate what you're saying but crating is not an option. We've tried several times to no avail. He goes into hysterics if left in the crate for more than a couple of mins without sight of either one of us. The last time we tried it at night and he was inconsolable for just over 3 hrs we let it go and he never gave up the hysterical yelping. The only time he was quiet was when he decided to chew up his crate pad for just over a minute at a time. The first few nights of crate training went pretty well but the last time was just ridiculous. It's almost as if something was terrorizing him the last night we tried. Now the only time he goes to crate is when we both have to leave and can't take him with us and it's never more than 2 hrs at a time. This has stumped his trainer as well.
> He's a great pup otherwise and learns really quickly just not on these 2 subjects and only with my wife. Oh! I forgot to mention that whenever my wife and I show any affection to one another (hugs, Kisses, arm around each other) he seems jealous and physically separates us. It was funny at first, but it's getting annoying as well.
> 
> During the day he naps a lot until I am off work around 2pm especially after breakfast and during the heat of the day. After work is when he is able to get most of his exercise and training. He has many toy options and a giant KONG that he plays with and he keeps busy. But when she gets home all bets are off.
> ...


Several times isn't enough. I think mine took several weeks. You don't want this behavior to go into adulthood. Teach him to get over it while he is little. Plenty of them get hysterical. He will get over it if you stick to your guns


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

And if your trainer is stumped by your puppy crying in the crate....maybe you need a new trainer.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

Crate training is kind of essential. If he has to be kenneled at the vet's or for boarding, he will be beyond stressed with the crating on top of the stress of being displaced.

If he chews up his crate mats, don't give him one until he can be content in the crate. Kongs and marrow bones, stuffed and frozen will occupy him for a good bit. If feasible, have a crate in your bedroom and have him sleep in it at night after a good workout.

You don't want the dog training you, but he's learning pretty well what to do to get his way. You'll have a monster on your hands by adolescence. 

Maybe your wife can give 15 mins when she gets home from work to throw a ball for him, get him a bit tired and he'll be a little less needy of her. I actually really like a flirt pole, but read that younger dogs should not be jumping and twisting the way this pole makes them do. Hope a pro here can clarify. If you can use one, by all means do, my boy loves it and in no time is worn out.

Just spitballin' here.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

From reading your posts and other's, I would have to agree: you need to step up your game when it comes to crate training. It's an essential basic training that would be beneficial for all humans and the dogs. It took me 1-2 months until mine finally LOVES his crate (brought him home when he was 7 1/2 weeks). In those 2 months, he'd cry, whine, pace back and forth. At that time I was living in a studio apartment with a balcony attached to the neighbour's balcony and his crate is in the balcony. One time I was listening to music with a headphone in the kitchen after a gym session, it took me a while till I realised he was crying and barking like crazy, that when I came out to the balcony, my 2 neighbours were at the balcony checking what was going on. I had to explain to them that he was a 3 months old puppy in the process of crate training.

The rewards of crate training is tremendous. Whenever I have company and the room is full of energy, I now have the 'crate!' command and he'll go there on command. When I have guests over for dinner, I just put him in the crate. You don't want him to grow to have separation anxiety, that's why crate training is very important. Essentially what I did was ignore, ignore, ignore, ignore. When he's quiet and relaxed, I let him out. Repeat. I also throw in my worn tshirt during the night, which calmed him down a lot. Whenever he wants his alone time, he goes to his crate (I keep it open) and just chills/sleeps there. Yours have to learn that the crate is a safe place for HIM to unwind.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Scottzilla1 said:


> You mis-understand cloudpump . Our dog loves us both and has bonded with me and her very well. It's as if he respects me but not my wife. He comes and greets me tail a wagging whenever I leave and come home so might I suggest that you re-think what you imply in your responses rather than be condescending. Maybe I should be more interesting...Really? That's your advice?


Well, if you felt it was condescending, that's on you. 
I can tell you that my dogs will stay with me if my gf gets up and leaves the room. They know fun things come from me. They will greet her, they respect her (and my daughter). Its all about building.
It honestly sounds like hes bored. Get rid of the toys, focus on engagement. Look up the collared scholar. Read some of her articles. I'd also look at the trainer you are utilizing. You both can give commands, but it sounds as if one of you need to take the reins and run the show. 
Hope you dont take offense to that :wink2:


----------



## Scottzilla1 (Jun 6, 2018)

So here is another serious question: Crates as they are now have only been around for maybe the last 20 or so years. What did everyone here do when crates were not so readily available? He has free roam of your house as it should be. Putting him in a crate just because it's convenient is not something I am willing to do. While I'm working he can do whatever he pleases as long as it's not destructive. It hasn't been and when it was early on, he was corrected. Now that its not an issue, he has earned the right to be a free-roaming pet. While I'm working, he comes to me whenever he wants and lets me know he needs some sort of attention whether it be to go outside to potty or just because he want's some affection. Every time we go outside, he gets his potty done and gets a little playtime each and every time. While I'm working, he either keeps himself busy with his toys or naps, or eats/drinks. After my work is done, he gets much more attention from me until my wife gets home and then he gets plenty of attention from both of us. Crate training is NOT the be all to end all solutions. We tried it for a couple of weeks and it didn't work out and we started thinking, why are we even doing this? It doesn't bother me that he likes to sleep in our room. Heck, there are times when I come out of my office to go to the bathroom or make my lunch, get coffee etc. and he's sleeping in the crate. He does not have an aversion to the crate unless we are out of his sight. I wake up at 4am to work. When I go to bed each night @ 10pm, him yowling for 3 hours is not an option. Each night we tried it only got worse not better and we were consistent. So let me emphasize that there is absolutely no reason for him to be crated unless we need to both leave the house. He does not need time-outs during the day. There are plenty of times where he is in another room where he can't see me and does just fine. What does crate training have to do with the problem at hand of him smothering my wife? I've been alive now for 49 years and have NEVER felt the need to crate train a dog. You all seem to suggest it for everything and it's complete BS. This dog is part of our family not a sometime plaything for us to be kept in a crate when it's not convenient. This is not my first dog and not my first GS... It is however the first dog we've had that seems to have this issue with my wife. Can we please stay on topic? Or someone please explain in great detail how crate training is going to help this situation.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Every time you argue against a suggestion offering, you show us you aren’t interested in doing whatever it takes to change your dogs behavior before it becomes ingrained. He is 4 months old, still a baby. You are in charge. So what if he whines a little? He knows he will get his way if he keeps it up. He must be crate trained and he must learn to be alone. There are no quick fixes and snippy responses aren’t going to get you where you want to be.

Crate training needs to be fun. The crate should be a place he loves and wants to go in. I use a huge one during the day for puppies with toys and chews. I put the puppy in and then walk in and out of the room a hundred times, a few seconds at a time. He will quickly realize you always come back if he’s quiet. Ignore him, don’t talk. Don’t react, don’t look at him. Even a look reinforces whining. If he is quiet, after about 100 times, let him out. If he is whining keep walking in and out until he is quiet. Once he is quiet when you leave him for a few seconds, up the time he is alone to 10 seconds, then 20, then 30, then a minute, then 5 minutes. This can take hours, several times a day. It sounds like a huge imposition, but it works. I have crate trained every puppy this way and mine never whine unless they have to pee. As they get older, they earn time uncrated during the day.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> It is not uncommon for a GSD to have a favorite person - even from a young age. Some here deny it, but in my experience, my female shepherds have idolized my husband. I do everything for the dogs. In spite of that, the girls worship the ground my husband walks on. I actually find it amusing and am not bothered by it. My husband eats it up. lol!


I'm in the same boat your husbands in lol. My wife gets jealous sometimes. I tell her to dont hate lol. In fact, Mei followed me upstairs just now and is chillin on the bed while I take care of business in the bathroom. When I'm done, she'll follow me right back downstairs lol!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Scottzilla1 said:


> So here is another serious question: Crates as they are now have only been around for maybe the last 20 or so years. What did everyone here do when crates were not so readily available? He has free roam of your house as it should be. Putting him in a crate just because it's convenient is not something I am willing to do. While I'm working he can do whatever he pleases as long as it's not destructive. It hasn't been and when it was early on, he was corrected. Now that its not an issue, he has earned the right to be a free-roaming pet. While I'm working, he comes to me whenever he wants and lets me know he needs some sort of attention whether it be to go outside to potty or just because he want's some affection. Every time we go outside, he gets his potty done and gets a little playtime each and every time. While I'm working, he either keeps himself busy with his toys or naps, or eats/drinks. After my work is done, he gets much more attention from me until my wife gets home and then he gets plenty of attention from both of us. Crate training is NOT the be all to end all solutions. We tried it for a couple of weeks and it didn't work out and we started thinking, why are we even doing this? It doesn't bother me that he likes to sleep in our room. Heck, there are times when I come out of my office to go to the bathroom or make my lunch, get coffee etc. and he's sleeping in the crate. He does not have an aversion to the crate unless we are out of his sight. I wake up at 4am to work. When I go to bed each night @ 10pm, him yowling for 3 hours is not an option. Each night we tried it only got worse not better and we were consistent. So let me emphasize that there is absolutely no reason for him to be crated unless we need to both leave the house. He does not need time-outs during the day. There are plenty of times where he is in another room where he can't see me and does just fine. What does crate training have to do with the problem at hand of him smothering my wife? I've been alive now for 49 years and have NEVER felt the need to crate train a dog. You all seem to suggest it for everything and it's complete BS. This dog is part of our family not a sometime plaything for us to be kept in a crate when it's not convenient. This is not my first dog and not my first GS... It is however the first dog we've had that seems to have this issue with my wife. Can we please stay on topic? Or someone please explain in great detail how crate training is going to help this situation.


So much misinformation and misconceptions here. But frankly your attitude stinks and I don't want to be involved anymore. Otherwise would have been happy to tell you my responses to some of these questions. Good luck to you


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I just saw your last response above mine. Apparently you have already made up your mind about crate training, so just ignore my previous answer. In the past, dogs were left in laundry rooms or bedrooms or outdoor dog runs or chained to dog houses. They often destroyed the rooms they were in. I didn’t use a crate with my first dog who was a different herding breed. It worked Ok except the dog had to be outside when I was gone and learned to bark at the neighbors constantly.

Why a crate? Because it is comforting for a dog. There are many studies on this and much written by well respected dog trainers.

https://www.clickertraining.com/to-crate-or-not-to-crate

If you don’t like a crate, consider an X Pen, realizing a determined dog can lift one and escape.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

So you are saying that you don't want to teach your pup to be comfortable in the crate, but leave him in it when you go out? So you have a screaming pup while you shop or attend funerals or weddings and such? That's pretty sad that you have no desire to make sure your pup is adjusted. Just wait for the chewing stage, while you're working and he is quietly laying you dining room table to waste or worse, chewing the plugged in lamp cord. You'll wish you took the advice of these pros on this page. 

PS I got my first dog 40 years ago and she was crate trained, with a crate.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I prefer a different method of crate training, see the attached video. Why crate train? Because IME puppies find electronics and electric wires exceptionally tasty. I have heard of puppies savoring used underwear and socks creating risks for intestinal blockages and trips to the ER. Your choice, but most people place a priority on the health and welfare of their dogs.

https://youtu.be/GVyfnFziojw


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

> I appreciate what you're saying but crating is not an option. We've tried several times to no avail. He goes into hysterics if left in the crate for more than a couple of mins without sight of either one of us. The last time we tried it at night and he was inconsolable for just over 3 hrs we let it go and he never gave up the hysterical yelping. The only time he was quiet was when he decided to chew up his crate pad for just over a minute at a time. The first few nights of crate training went pretty well but the last time was just ridiculous. It's almost as if something was terrorizing him the last night we tried. Now the only time he goes to crate is when we both have to leave and can't take him with us and it's never more than 2 hrs at a time. This has stumped his trainer as well.


So you gave up? The dog threw a temper tantrum and you gave in. I had a screamer. When he was a puppy and I started crate training, you'd have thought I was lighting his body on fire. And it continued for months! He was fine when I left the house and if I was in the room when he was crated. But if I was home and in another room from him? Holy heck! He screamed bloody murder. I had to be stronger than his temper tantrum. If this stumped your trainer, get a new trainer. This is remedial stuff.



> Crates as they are now have only been around for maybe the last 20 or so years. What did everyone here do when crates were not so readily available? He has free roam of your house as it should be. Putting him in a crate just because it's convenient is not something I am willing to do. While I'm working he can do whatever he pleases as long as it's not destructive. It hasn't been and when it was early on, he was corrected. Now that its not an issue, he has earned the right to be a free-roaming pet.


My dogs earn their freedom by behaving in a crate along with not being destructive, etc. What did we do before automobiles or airplanes or the internet? People evolve. The benefits of crate training far outweigh the momentary inconvenience of teaching this skill. And it's a skill a dog must learn, IMO. Our society demands that a dog be crated in certain circumstances...the vet, the groomers, airplanes, boarding, etc. It's also nice when you have someone who is afraid of dogs to your house...or for safety issues like broken glass everywhere...or when repairmen come to your house (some companies require it). I had to evacuate due to hurricane Irma. My dog needed to be crated at the hotel, at the community shelter, at my cousin's house, etc. My dog now loves his crate and goes into it on his own. If you crate train correctly, the dog will have no issue with it.



> This dog is part of our family not a sometime plaything for us to be kept in a crate when it's not convenient. This is not my first dog and not my first GS... It is however the first dog we've had that seems to have this issue with my wife. Can we please stay on topic? Or someone please explain in great detail how crate training is going to help this situation.


This is on topic. It goes to your relationship with your dog. How you train your dog is a big part of how he responds to you...and your wife.



> He comes and greets me tail a wagging whenever I leave and come home so might I suggest that you re-think what you imply in your responses rather than be condescending. Maybe I should be more interesting...Really? That's your advice?


Cloudpump wasn't being condescending. He was telling you what any other trainer worth their salt would tell you given the information you originally provided. If you go to a GSD specific trainer, they will tell you the same thing. They will have you working on engagement. If your trainer isn't doing these things, again, find a new trainer. When you ask for advice on this board, people respond because they WANT to help you. You need to take that in the spirit it's given and be a little less sensitive and defensive. You need to be open to feedback. If what you were doing was working, you wouldn't be here. Hear what people are saying and quit defending your position. There is a lot of experience on this board - take advantage of it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your wife has a dog. You should just accept that. lol

I'm sure I shouldn't laugh but....she has a dog.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

We're not saying you should crate the dog when it's unconvenient etc. We're saying that in order for him to roam free in your house, he'd first has to be taught structure and rules. GSDs are working breed, the thrive on rules and guidelines.

Most of us crate train our dogs. It helps with housebreaking, and gives our dogs a sense of safety. Crate training is NOT punishment. Yeah back in the days they didn't crate train their dogs, but did were they living in houses or apartments? I doubt that. This is 2018 for crying out loud. 

What happens when your friends bring little children, babies to your house? And your pup is misbehaving and making everyone uncomfortable OR scared? What happens if you need to fly him or transport him? Would you want him to go crazy when he could've been calm from the crate training? Crate HELPS a crate trained dog to calm down.

But who R we to wanna help you by suggesting crate training? We're just a bunch of people WITH a lot of experience on GSDs and dogs in general. You asked for our help, but you bit our head off. Not saying you should follow our suggestions, in the end it's all up to you. You're the one who's having issues not us.

I'd say it again, before a PUPPY can roam free in a house, there needs to be certain ground rules he has to learn IN ORDER for him to be allowed to roam free. Especially this breed, they hate not having structures.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Scottzilla1 said:


> So here is another serious question: Crates as they are now have only been around for maybe the last 20 or so years. What did everyone here do when crates were not so readily available? He has free roam of your house as it should be. Putting him in a crate just because it's convenient is not something I am willing to do. While I'm working he can do whatever he pleases as long as it's not destructive. It hasn't been and when it was early on, he was corrected. Now that its not an issue, he has earned the right to be a free-roaming pet. While I'm working, he comes to me whenever he wants and lets me know he needs some sort of attention whether it be to go outside to potty or just because he want's some affection. Every time we go outside, he gets his potty done and gets a little playtime each and every time. While I'm working, he either keeps himself busy with his toys or naps, or eats/drinks. After my work is done, he gets much more attention from me until my wife gets home and then he gets plenty of attention from both of us. Crate training is NOT the be all to end all solutions. We tried it for a couple of weeks and it didn't work out and we started thinking, why are we even doing this? It doesn't bother me that he likes to sleep in our room. Heck, there are times when I come out of my office to go to the bathroom or make my lunch, get coffee etc. and he's sleeping in the crate. He does not have an aversion to the crate unless we are out of his sight. I wake up at 4am to work. When I go to bed each night @ 10pm, him yowling for 3 hours is not an option. Each night we tried it only got worse not better and we were consistent. So let me emphasize that there is absolutely no reason for him to be crated unless we need to both leave the house. He does not need time-outs during the day. There are plenty of times where he is in another room where he can't see me and does just fine. What does crate training have to do with the problem at hand of him smothering my wife? I've been alive now for 49 years and have NEVER felt the need to crate train a dog. You all seem to suggest it for everything and it's complete BS. This dog is part of our family not a sometime plaything for us to be kept in a crate when it's not convenient. This is not my first dog and not my first GS... It is however the first dog we've had that seems to have this issue with my wife. Can we please stay on topic? Or someone please explain in great detail how crate training is going to help this situation.


First let me tell you that my dog is not a sometimes plaything, and I am the same age as you are. When I ended up homeless a few years back and had to stay in a motel with both my dogs the crates were a godsend. When my Dane was at the vets for a week with Parvo she was sick and upset, but at least the crate didn't make it worse. Any of the dozens of times Shadow has injured her one front leg I was able to safely contain her because she is fine in a crate.
Crates have only been the norm in recent years, you are correct. So has keeping dogs in the house, feeding them decent food and saving their lives. Thank heavens we can learn.


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

'If you don’t like a crate, consider an X Pen, realizing a determined dog can lift one and escape.'

Flashback! I had an expen containing one dog, one dog bed, several toys and a full bowl of water go diamond shape and dragged through three rooms of my home. I retired that thing, that day. lol


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I alway hate when people say that crate training isn't needed because "What did people do before crates? Everyone was fine!" Well, that isn't true. Lots of dogs died from ingesting things, eating a cord and getting shocked, getting out and getting killed by wildlife, or getting shot by the farmer because they got into trouble. At the very best they were just stuck outside and ignored. People did not care as much about dogs back then. Maybe "care" isn't the right word, but things were dramatically different then, and tons of dogs died when they shouldn't have.

What did people do before cars? They rode horses. And walked. And it sucked. There is a reason cars came to be, and there is a reason they are so widely used now. People have LEARNED. Cars make life easier. Life is better now. Basically all the responses you have gotten have been the same, from many different people, with different experience levels. You have gotten those responses because that is what needs to happen, and crate training works. No one was talking down to you or trying to offend you, but you don't seem receptive to the suggestions and are being highly defensive. People will simply stop answering your questions if you aren't really looking for answers. Clearly what you are doing isn't working, and your trainer can't help, so why are you so unwilling to listen to the answers you have been given? I do not get that at all.

Good luck. I'm sure you will figure something out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I highly advise the DVD Crate games. You may feel crate training is not necessary but what if your dog gets lost and spends the night in a shelter in a kennel? Or has to stay over night at a vet in a kennel? They should be exposed to them and taught to relax in one.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This may or may not go over with the OP.... But hey maybe someone else reading this will benefit..


Crates:
Got my first one back in 94 or 95. Had adult dogs before that with one exception and for her I was home most of the time.
As someone already mentioned, crates should be fun and (or at least) rewarding. Look up crate games. My difficult youngster took to crate games right away. "Load!" and she was in there like a shot. Too bad nothing else seemed to work as well. Now she will still, at nearly 5, wail and moan and cry when I take the other dog out to work and she is in her crate. But generally she's great in her crate. Crate games do wonders. 



So there ya go for what ever it's worth...


And OP maybe work on dropping the attitude. I know it's hard to listen to stuff you think you already know but keep in mind, it may help someone else as the forum is public and sorta forever (as forever as the internet stuff goes anyway -- many discussion boards close up shop and vanish...)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Scottzilla1 said:


> You mis-understand cloudpump . Our dog loves us both and has bonded with me and her very well. It's as if he respects me but not my wife. He comes and greets me tail a wagging whenever I leave and come home so might I suggest that you re-think what you imply in your responses rather than be condescending. Maybe I should be more interesting...Really? That's your advice?


I read your OP and would have responded just as cloudpump did. Your initial post sounds as though you're a bit disapointed at the lopsided amount of attention from your pup. The advise given was solid and could help level out the imbalance if that's what you wanted. Nothing to get upset about, just politely provide details that steer the thread in the direction you'd like.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I think he might have gone off in a huff. To dogs a crate is a comforting place like it is their private cave or lair. They like them covered and dark. They have to learn to be in there, that its nice. My puppy cried for one night then she was good with it. I got up in the night one time at 3 am for her to urinate. Heck yes its a safe place to put her if we both leave for a while. Sometimes they have to be in crates, like to fly on airplanes or at the vet. its not for 'convenience'. Some people don't want to learn anything.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He wanted one problem solved and did not understand the solutions we offered. The problem he identified isn’t what needs fixing. If he fixes the other behaviors, the original behavior, of the dog clinging to his wife, will stop.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> He wanted one problem solved and did not understand the solutions we offered. The problem he identified isn’t what needs fixing. If he fixes the other behaviors, the original behavior, of the dog clinging to his wife, will stop.


I suspect that much of what folks saw in OP's "responses" may be what shaped the problem to begin with...



Aly


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Thats a nice way to say what I was thinking too- something along the lines of no wonder dog clings to wife.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Aly said:


> I suspect that much of what folks saw in OP's "responses" may be what shaped the problem to begin with...
> 
> 
> 
> Aly


Yes. We can give posters answers they want to hear or try to help them fix a behavior. Sometimes they intersect. Or not.


----------



## bqdmmo (Jul 27, 2018)

I suspect that much of what folks saw in OP's "responses" so why are you so unwilling to listen to the answers you have been given? I do not get that at all.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Just for the record, crates have been around for more than twenty years. Bought a used on in 1982.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> Just for the record, crates have been around for more than twenty years. Bought a used on in 1982.




I borrowed one from my sheltie’s breeder back in 1977!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol,we're telling our ages!The breeder my family bought our collie from when I was a kid crate trained her dogs and gave us a handout sheet about how to do so ourselves.1967


----------

